# Trivia 12/6



## luckytrim (Dec 6, 2019)

trivia 12/6
DID YOU KNOW...
During High School Bob Hope earned money selling shoes,  working as a soda
jerk, and hustling at the Pool table...


1. In the Automobile world , what does DOHC stand  for?
2. What is the primary setting of Umberto Eco's 1980 novel  "The Name of the
Rose"?
3. Strange Words are These ; Pullulation
  a. - a feeling of satisfaction at having achieved your  desires
  b. - anything of great importance or  consequence
  c. - a rapid and abundant increase
  d. - Government that is inefficient or  dishonest
4. What television series/sitcom is abbreviated as  "HIMYM"?
5. In "The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy", in terms of  intelligence, 
humans come in third on earth, behind what two animals  ?
6. In this math equation of 18 ÷ 6 = 3, what name do  mathematicians give to 
the number "6" in this question?
7. What are the names of the two brightest stars in the  constellation of 
Gemini?
8. Which body of water is found directly south of  Bangladesh?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The first song broadcast from outer space was ' Silent Night'  .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Double Over-Head Cam
2. a monastery
3. - c
4. How I Met Your Mother
5. Mice & Dolphins
6. Divisor
7. Castor and Pollux
8. Bay of Bengal

CRAP !!
It was 'Jingle Bells' !
This occurred during Gemini 6 on December 16,  1965.
The astronauts were Tom Stafford and Wally Schirra and on that  date, they
conveyed a message to Mission Control that they were picking  up some sort of
strange satellite going north to south in a supposed “polar  orbit.” The
trajectory of the satellite seemed to be strangely irregular  and it would
fly low at times, almost landing, then it would climb high  again.

The astronauts sought permission from Mission Control to  intercept the
satellite if they could and, at that point one of the  astronauts took a
smuggled-aboard harmonica and the other astronaut just  happened to have a
few sleigh bells and sent back to earth their version of a  song by the name
of (drum roll, please!!) Jingle Bells.
Here’s another little bit of trivia about the song. It wasn’t  written for
Christmas. According to an online site, the song was written  with our
Thanksgiving holiday in mind.


----------

